# lurking no more



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

Well, my name is Joanna and Halloween is my favorite holiday! I've been hosting a halloween party for several years (my hubby just says "whatever" but he likes to see me happy). I have a couple of kids who I encourage to participate and they seem to enjoy the effects of the work even if they aren't crazy about the actual work of putting a party together.

I've been lurking since I joined at the first of June. You guys are mostly over my head with the depth and complexity of your haunts, but I'm committed to making my halloween party a bigger success. I'm leaning towards a pirate theme (along with everyone else this year), and I know I'll find good advice here.

Maybe someday I'll graduate to putting LED's in and creating animated props, but until then, I'll lurk & learn.

Just wanted to say HI!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome jodi!! You have come to the right place! If I can make LED's work, then so can anyone else! LOL If ya got a question, just scream......Someone is bound to hear ya.... I think... :devil: j/k LOL heeheeheehee


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't just lurk....ask questions. I do that all the time and everybody is really helpful.
There are few people here that throw a party because they can't have a yard haunt so you are in good company. You can make props for your party that don't require any real skill. Also, there are lots of people who decorate the inside of their houses to the extreme. You will certainly get some great ideas.

Welcome to the group...we hope you do more than lurk.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome glad to see you come into the closet. Remeber we all started somewhere and for many it was right where you are. All the help you need is right here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Expect a PM from me, as I am in OK, too. There is a small but mighty group of us Sooners on this board.

Welcome to the forum, by the way. Ask us anything you want.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Don't be intimidated by by the prop making. I am still learning to make better props and still haven't grasp onto some of the ideas. There is such a mix of talent on this forum and we all try to put out "two cents in" if you need a suggestion or have a question.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I have learned so much here & everyone has always been very helpful! 
I did my first LED prop last month (with much, much help from Dave the Dead!)
Cuddo's to you Dave! 
Now I find myself rummaging through everything thinking...."How can I hack that into a prop?"....so many wonderful ideas floating around here.........


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Jodi!!!!
This place is super helpful... I too had no clue how to make LED's work when I first joined but I now have blue and red eyed ghosts.... Pretty soon you too will be like lagrousome (and most people here) thinking how can I hack this into a prop too


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome--stick around and soon YOU 'LL be over your head.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey welcome...its a good time here


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you came out of hiding, this is a very _inebriating _ place!


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

Gee, you guys are so nice; sometimes you join a forum and everyone is kind of in their own little clique already. I think this is a great group for me! I know that there are "only" 138 days until Halloween, but in some ways that seems like a lot. I'll be searching for ideas and hints this weekend (but I do have a dinner party to hostess). I'm looking forward to getting inside y'all's (for you northerners...that means all of your) heads to glean information and help.

THANK YOU for making me feel so welcome!
J


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Jodi..
check out the party and recipe section, make sure to add a few of your favs or how you set yours up!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi jodi! I too am a fellow lurker and Okie. Great bunch of people here. You should feel right at home soon.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, I come here only once in a while but really enjoy it and hope you do to!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> I come here only once in a while but really enjoy it and hope you do to!


Pffttt..... once in a while lol your funny


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Every 5 minutes is once in a while! LOL!

138 days sound like a long time but a lot of folks start making props during the summer months. Some of us (not me) start thinking about props the day after Halloween. I wait at least a week. LOL!

SlightlyMad is right...we all start somewhere!
I started out about 8 years ago with a table, a black table cover, a cauldron and a lighted motion detector shakey skull, a jazzy halloween.... er um.... casette tape and a witch costume. I have added a few things every year. I still haven't animated anything..I am still a bit intimidated myself but I enjoy reading the how-to posts.

Even if you never get into hacking props for outdoors you will still get great ideas for indoor decorating. We love to see pics of what other members do to the inside of their houses.

The old folks here embrace the newbies and nurse them along until they are as demented as the oldtimers. I came home with a pair of plastic legs from an antique store recently. Something I never would have had the nerve to ask about before. "Are these legs for sale?" LOL!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

From a former lurker to a newbie, WELCOME!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome 
You'll like it here


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

no closed cliques...we are all one big group that welcomes new people! Hell i got accepted!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY another victim! LOL From pneumatics to food recipies, we have it all!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey! Glad you decided to join us!


----------

